# RB26 short engine



## Gav.Diamond (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi guys,
Looking for complete bottom end/short engine for my R32 GTR
Let me know what you have please.

Thanks
Gavin


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Gav.Diamond said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for complete bottom end/short engine for my R32 GTR
> 
> ...




Dave at the GTR shop has a complete engine at £5k.


----------



## Gav.Diamond (Jul 26, 2003)

TABZ said:


> Dave at the GTR shop has a complete engine at £5k.


Bit more than I’m looking to spend but thank you.


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

*RB26 Short Engine*

Hi Gavin,

I have one. 
Was running standard power and no issues but I have removed it to fit a 2.8 with N1 block.
Let me know if you still need one and are interested.

Thanks,

Bren.


----------

